# General > Biodiversity >  What is this moth?

## Mrs Sweetie

Can anyone identify this moth please?  Spotted this morning in Wick, it's about 1.5" long.  The nearest I have found on Google is the Bogong moth from Australia but last time I looked Wick was still in Caithness.   I have been searching under dark brown moth, brown moth, black moth etc and the bogong is the result nearly every time.  Maybe it's just called a dark brown moth??

----------


## Mrs Sweetie

After more searching I think the square spot rustic fits the bill.  http://www.ukmoths.org.uk/species/xestia-xanthographa  :Smile:

----------


## flojo

> After more searching I think the square spot rustic fits the bill.  http://www.ukmoths.org.uk/species/xestia-xanthographa


your moth is a Large Yellow Underwing - a dark one, some are lighter, very common this time of year.

----------

